# Checked my traps today . . . . .



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

I made my rounds this morning and found this guy in one of my cages. 17.5 lb and stretched to just over 39 inches.


































who says these desert cats cant have nice belly fur. . . .

DG


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go man... I am getting discouraged here. 9 days and I just found the first sign of action at one of my cages today and it was just a coyote passing by.

That's a pretty kitty.....

I am moving into a river canyon tomorrow. Scouted it tonight and came across a real nice tom across the river. Had a cool silver face with black throughout.

I didn't realize cages were required in AZ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch, some nice guard hair on that kitty.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Chris, if you want to trap public land you have to use a cage. Footholds are still legal on private land, and the indian reservations (if you get a license). Whats your setup? where are your lures placed? hows the inside of the cage look? any kind of attractor out front of the cage? etc. . . you should have had some kind of sign of kitties visiting. can you send me some pictures?


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

hassel, the guard hair is about 4-4.5 inches long. and the under fur is pretty thick as well. most people dont think the desert gets cold, but where Ive got my traps it have been dipping down to the low 20s at night, with highs in the 40s and 50s. and all though its not cold by most states standards, thats pretty cold considering it reaches 110+ degrees in the summer. . . .


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great looking cat!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in feline.








on the Nevada stretch.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cat DG.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. I had a small female today. she probably would have been about 15 lbs. but I turned her loose after checking her belly. Im really hoping the BIG tom that left some 4.5 inch wide tracks at the cage door to visit her last night stops by again tonight. thats the one I set the cage for. hopefully he wants to see if she is still there!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

4.5 inch wide track is called a lion, and it probably wanted her for dinner.


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome Cat! Great looking fur.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

catcapper, that is a STRONG possibility cause I know there are some lions in the area. but I have seen a Tom Bobcat in the area that should go about 25 lbs. now I have never caught a Tom that weighted 25 lbs, so I dont know how big its feet will be, but I know those 20 lbers have some pretty darn big feet. if its a lion, i sure wish I would have seen it. my rifle would have liked to met up with that lion.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice cat good looking fur on him too. Good Job!!


----------

